# Widdle Wabbits (SPEW ALERT!!)



## Dutch (Dec 11, 2009)

A precious little girl walks into a pet shop and asks, in the sweetest 
little lisp, between two missing teeth, "Excuthe me, mithter, do you keep 
widdle wabbits?" 

As the shopkeeper's heart melts, he gets down on his knees so that 
he's on her level and asks, "Do you want a widdle white wabbit, or a 
thoft and fuwwy, bwack wabbit, or maybe one like that cute widdle bwown wabbit over there?" 

She, in turn, blushes, rocks on her heels, puts her hands on her knees, 
leans forward and says, in a tiny quiet voice... 

"I don't think my python weally gives a thit."


----------



## randocammando (Dec 11, 2009)

lmao python


----------



## placebo (Dec 11, 2009)

LMAO! Good one.


----------



## scarbelly (Dec 11, 2009)

Python? LMAO


----------



## oneshot (Dec 11, 2009)

Having owned a number of large snakes and buying them many, many dinners like that I just spit my drink all over the screen!!!!!
Good one Dutch!!!!!


----------



## autoferret (Dec 11, 2009)

didn't see that one coming!  HAHAHAHAHA


----------



## beer-b-q (Dec 11, 2009)




----------



## the iceman (Dec 11, 2009)

I think the crowd approves...


----------



## nate_46 (Dec 12, 2009)

I need that laugh today!!


----------

